# Typhoon Lagoon - food and drink question



## jlwquilter (Mar 28, 2007)

Going this Saturday (as all of TUG probably knows by now  ).

What is their policy on bringing in outside food and drink? Is a cooler ok? I assume NO GLASS. If I bring a little plastic bottle (you know, 54 oz. or less) of DH's alcohol of choice (Capt'n Morgan) will it be allowed? Do they search bags and stuff as it's a Disney property? Can I leave to go to a local sub shop and get back into the waterpark without hassle?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 28, 2007)

No alcohol allowed. No glass containers allowed, except for baby food and certain cosmetics. Yes, you can go out and come back in with food. Coolers are allowed, but not with wheels and not larger than 24" long x 15" wide x 18" high.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 28, 2007)

Dave M said:


> No alcohol allowed. No glass containers allowed, except for baby food and certain cosmetics. Yes, you can go out and come back in with food. Coolers are allowed, but not with wheels and not larger than 24" long x 15" wide x 18" high.



Thanks Dave - it's pretty much what I expected. Thanks about the cooler size limit, that's good to know even if we weren't planning on bringing the big one.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 28, 2007)

This is the only Disney park, other than Blizzard beach, that I bring in food.

You MUST get there 30 minutes before the water parks open to grab a lounge chair and/or table in the shade or they all get taken.

I love Disney, but the $10 refillable soda mugs really tick me off. 

It is too much a hassle to bring food/drink to the other non-water parks.


----------

